# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية >  اكبر كورس لتعليم cnc_mill

## ali_elsherbiny

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذا الموضوع اهداء الى والدي والى كل من علمنى برمجة ماكينات cnc

هذه دورة مفصلة عن برنامج Sinumerik840D_Mill وهذا برنامج بيكون على ماكينات cnc وله اهمية فى عمل برمجة الشكل المراد تشغيله على الماكينة وعمل محاكاة للشكل اثناء تشغيله وبعد تشغيلة لتفادى الاخطاء على الماكينة وقت التشغيل الفعلى

1 : نبدا بتوضيح معنى cnc ومعنى cad/cam tn gdk فى لينك ده
http://www.4shared.com/file/MBpoD4Qd/_cnc.html

2 : توضيح ماكينة الفريزة وكيفية التحكم فى الماكينة توضيح باللغة العربية
http://www.4shared.com/file/_7SrrdQW/_cnc.html

3 : توضيح جميع الاوامر المستخدمة فى البرمجة مع Sinumerik840D_Mill
http://www.4shared.com/file/U35yzJTY...Mill_en_E.html

4 : تحمبل برنامج Sinumerik840D_Mill ليسهل التطبيق على الكمبيوتر ولصعوبة عدم توفر ماكينات للتدريب
http://www.4shared.com/file/NJxEs3-W/sinumirk_840d.html

5 : فيديو توضيحى كيفية تستطيب البرنامج على الكمبيوتر
http://www.4shared.com/file/VjrlXkQO/__online.html

6 : هنستعرض بعض الاوامر الاساسية فى البرمجة مع توضيح التمرين بفديو
http://www.4shared.com/file/3jM5oc1F/cha_g2_g3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/ix1YrqJa/g0_g1_g2_g3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/N14MQqWg/g2_i_j.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/w0d9_2fS...RPOLATION.html

7 : توضيح اوامر fram فى البرمجة بالامثلة فيديو
http://www.4shared.com/file/Q_v1o7ZV/mirror__8_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/g_yxxvms/rotation__7_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/J3ieXGNi/scall__6_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/gePwziSc/trans__5_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/5pa4BOed/ex_lesons.html

8 : توضيح كيفية عمل اوامر الثقب بانواعها فيديو
http://www.4shared.com/file/tDoEu8Db...HOLES__3_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/Z5D_1tM5...CYCLE__1_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/csmdiix-...HOLES__2_.html

9 : توضيح بعض اوامر تنفيذ البرمجة المهمة فى عمل بوكيت واشكال مختلفة
http://www.4shared.com/file/6B1sGfBu/face_milling.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/POcBRln3/grooves.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/Yi-p5uQk/POCKET_CYCLE.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/gY6pmEAF...ogram__4_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/trpD-09l...ntour__3_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/jf-cqpxW...YSTEM__2_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/QMLKIP_u..._advanced.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/mvBb7QgR/spigot.html
10 : امثلة عامة لكيفية تشغيل اى شكل بفديو
http://www.4shared.com/file/a6cRoKW_/ex1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/lq-6NJe2/ex2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/zIzr0oAP/ex3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/p-1LPqVg/ex4.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/paDjWjyy/ex5.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/KFlPxfas/ex6.html



تم بحمد الله الانتهاء من كورس Sinumerik840D_Mill بفضل الله عزوجل

وارجو الردود البناءة

وارجو التثبيت لتعم الفائدة لكل مهندسين cnc

----------


## raksh

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله كل خير
لقد جربت الروابط الاول والثاني ولم تعمل

----------


## ali_elsherbiny

الروابط تعمل بشكل طبيعى وحجم تنزيلات عندى عمل ارقام كبيرة وده دليل ان الروابط شغالة

----------


## cadworks

أنا مهتك كثيرا بـ CNC أنا مدرس مادة الرسم التقني والإنشاء الميكانيكي
مشكورين يا زمايلي

----------


## خالدي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## gear box

يخسارة مو شغالة الروابط

----------

